# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > 1С - Розница 8.X >  1с розница инвентаризация сегмента номенклатуры

## Andrey202020

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите пожалуйста, не получается следующее.
1с розница 2.3
Есть список номенклатуры в разных группах, в каждой из групп есть некоторая часть номенклатуры, по которой нужно делать пересчет чаще обычного.
Чтобы постоянно в ручную не выбирать эти товары, хочу сделать  сегмент номенклатуры, чтобы потом автоматически заполнять лист пересчета и т.п., для ревизии.

В интернете нашел инструкцию, создать сегмент:
1. Маркетинг - Сегменты номенклатуры = создать сегмент (сделал).
2. В нужных карточках номенклатуры выбрал Товарная группа - Мой сегмент номенклатуры.
3. В сегменте номенклатуры нажал Настройки, добавил Номенклатура.Товарная группа Равно Мой сегмент
4. Нажал сформировать, нажал Состав сегмента (все нужны товары появились).

Теперь создаю приказ на пересчет Отбор выбираю мой сегмент, жму Пересчет товара, там так же на Главной вкладке  выбираю в поле Отбор мой сегмент, жму сохранить, во вкладке Товар ни че не появляется, а хотелось бы, чтобы заполнился товаром из моего сегмента. Для убедительности еще в товарах наживаю Заполнить с учетом отбора, нечегоне получается.

Собственно, что я не так делаю, задолбался уже, подскажите пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## Vickkk

я тоже столкнулся с подобной проблемой, решил её так:
приказ создаю с отбором "полная инвентаризация", а пересчёт на его основании создаю с отбором по сегментам или товарной группе, тогда пересчёт заполняется корректно с учётом отбора. После пересчёта и его проведения, меняю в приказе отбор на "выборочную инвентаризацию", перепровожу его и оформляю спис. и оприход. Проверял, делал сверки по кол-ву и сумме, заполняет всё правильно.

----------

